# Mercury vs. Mercury SL



## rajaka (27. Februar 2004)

Ich moechte mir ein Berkwerk Mercury Rahmen zulegen, und bin jetzt am ueberlegen ob ich das Standard Mercury oder vielleicht die SL Variante nehmen soll. 
Das normale Mercury ist mit seinen fast 1900 g eben schon etwas schwer. Andererseits weiss ich nicht ob ich der SL Variante 'trauen' kann. Der SL Rahmen ist zwar bis 90 kg ausgelegt, ich selbst wiege ca. 80 kg, sollte also stabil genug sein, oder?

Gibt es im Forum vielleicht jemand der schon beide Modelle gefahren ist und etwas ueber die Steifigkeit und das Fahrverhalten im Allgemeinen berichten kann.

Gruss und vielen Dank,
rajaka


----------



## Nomercy (27. Februar 2004)

Hallo rajaka, 

ich steuere als Fahrer eines "normalen" Mercury gewichtsmäßig von oben auf die 80kg Marke zu. Meine persönliche Meinung ist, das in diesen Regionen jegliche Art des extremeren Leichtbaus (dazu zählt auch der SL-Rahmen) unangebracht ist. Viel wichtiger ist ein (auch mit Sachen und Gepäck) stabiles Bike mit stabilen Komponenten. Habe mich sogar jetzt erst von meinen mitgelieferten Leichtbaureifen getrennt und mir die solidere Mittelklasse zugelegt. Und es ist gut so. Bei einem Fully sähe es vielleicht anders aus, aber das Mercury ist auch so alles andere als ein schweres Rad.

Gruß
Nomercy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisenfaust (27. Februar 2004)

Der Mercury SL Rahmen ist laut Bergwerk-Prospekt auch noch für Fahrer bis 90/95 kg 'zugelassen', wobei ich nicht ganz klar ersehen konnte, ob das Gewicht nun der reine Fahrer oder Fahrer und Gepäck darstellt.
Für absoluten Leichtbau ist das normale Mercury nicht geeignet und in der Tat mit 1900 g etwas 'schwer'. Mit einem Syntace VRO ECO Lenkersystem und bleischweren Rigida DP 2000 Felgen ist mein 'Hobel' jetzt auf gut 12,6 kg Masse angewachsen. An den Felgen kann ich im Sommer eventuell noch etwas ändern, aber es wird trotz XT-Ausstattung schwer, die 11 kg Marke zu knacken (ich wiege übrigens auch 80kg).

Aber wie Nomercy schon sagte, leichtbau ist nicht alles und kann nicht alles sein. Den Mercury SL Rahmen würde ich dann in Erwägung ziehen, wenn ich eine reinrassige Rennmaschine aufbauen würde, ansonsten kann ich nur das Mercury empfehlen! Im übrigen solltest Du Dir mal das Merida MATTS ansehen. Nur zum Vergleich. Der Rahmen ist mit 2kg nicht gerade leicht, trotzdem ist Sabine Spitz damit 2003 Weltmeisterin geworden. 'bike' und 'Mountain-Bike Magazin' haben das MATTS in den letzten Ausgaben in ihren Testreihen aufgeführt und obwohl der Rahmen der schwerste im Testfeld war, ist die Gesamtmasse moderat.

Auch wenn man mit 75-80 kg nicht gerade zu den 'schweren' Leuten gehört, man ist mit dem entsprechenden Gepäck auf dem Rücken schnell in den Grenzzonen.

Wenn 'light', dann lieber an vernünftigen Stellen 'light', Laufräder bedeuten rotierende Massen, die im Vergleich mit dem Faktor drei in die Rechnung eingehen, also lieber teure und stabile und trotzdem leichte LR-Sätze kaufen. Vielleicht auch auf die Scheibe verzichten ...


----------



## Netzwerker (27. Februar 2004)

Ich schließe mich da an. Ein Bike sollte doch stabil sein, damit Du auch richtig ins Gelände kannst. Ich war schon bei Mitte 90 und mein Mercury macht da alles mit.

Also lass es rocken.


Gruß Netzwerker


----------



## elendil (27. Februar 2004)

Man kann auch mir dem normalen Mercury ein sehr leichtes Bike aufbauen. Mein Mercury wiegt mit XT-Ausstattung, Bar Ends und Remoteschalthebel, Black Elite Air Gabel, Pedalen usw. 9,9kg mit Michelin Front S/XL S Bereifung, also nicht wirklich Leichtbaureifen. Sonst auch nur (für mein Gewicht) sehr stabile Teile, wer z.B. einem Carbonlenker nicht traut oder wem der SLR zu hart ist bleibt trotzdem noch deutlich unter 11kg, selbst ohne XTR und sündhaft teuren Tuningparts. Wenn man also keine Gewichtsrekorde aufstellen will würde ich zum normalen Mercury greifen, der Rahmen macht auch Drops bis zu nem Meter mit...


----------



## Eisenfaust (27. Februar 2004)

elendil schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann auch mir dem normalen Mercury ein sehr leichtes Bike aufbauen. Mein Mercury wiegt mit XT-Ausstattung, Bar Ends und Remoteschalthebel, Black Elite Air Gabel, Pedalen usw. 9,9kg mit Michelin Front S/XL S Bereifung, also nicht wirklich Leichtbaureifen. Sonst auch nur (für mein Gewicht) sehr stabile Teile, wer z.B. einem Carbonlenker nicht traut oder wem der SLR zu hart ist bleibt trotzdem noch deutlich unter 11kg, selbst ohne XTR und sündhaft teuren Tuningparts. Wenn man also keine Gewichtsrekorde aufstellen will würde ich zum normalen Mercury greifen, der Rahmen macht auch Drops bis zu nem Meter mit...



ich glaube, ich habe irgendwas falsch gemacht. Ich habe eine Magura O24U mit Lockout, 80 mm. Gut, den Lockout hätte ich mir wirklich sparen können, ich knalle die Gabel mitlerweile so mit Luft voll, daß sie am Berg nicht mehr wippt. Schaltung: XT komplett. Lenker/Vorbau: Syntace VRO Eco mit Ecolite Lenker. Sattelstütze Ritchey WCS, Sattel Selle Italia Flite Trans Am. Reifen: Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2,1, Schlauch Schwalbe X-light (ca. 130 g/Stück). Bremse: Avid Arch Rival 50 Felgenbremse. Die Felgen, die Felgen ... ich glaube, die machen den Bock ziemlich fett: Rigida DP 2000 mit Onyx Naben VR u. HR. Eine Sünde, ich weiß, aber bei Kauf wußte ich noch nicht so sehr viel über Besseres, Leichteres bei gleichem Geld. 
Meine Personenwaage mißt auf 200g genau, angeblich, vielleicht macht die ja ein paar Kilo zuviel auf die Anzeige (Wunsch, nicht wirklich Realität ... seufz).

Mir kommt alles ein wenig 'spanisch' vor ...


----------



## elendil (27. Februar 2004)

Laufräder sind schon ein dicker Brocken, Vorbau und Lenker aber auch. Pedale sind manchmal noch ziemlich schwer, Reifen und Schläuche und Schaltung ist ja ok. 12,6kg kommen mir aber auch reichlich viel vor. Wenn du willst poste ich mal meine Ausstattung mit Gewichten, dann kannst du bissle vergleichen. Bring's doch mal zu nem Händler und lass es dort an die Waage hängen, dann siehst du gleich ob deine Personenwaage lügt...


----------



## rajaka (27. Februar 2004)

Danke fuer euer Feedback. Ich sehe das aehnlich wie ihr, wollte mich nur noch mal vergewissern. Werde mich wahrscheinlich fuer das 'normale' Mercury entscheiden und lieber noch etwas an den Parts optimieren.

Gruss,
rajaka


----------



## tomblume (27. Februar 2004)

@eisenfaust

also 12,6 kg kommen mir spanisch vor. besser an einer waage zum dranhängen wiegen.

meine mercury in l wiegt 11,4 kg bei folgender ausstattung
xt schaltgruppe mit 180.er xt-kurbeln und 520-er pedalen
hs33, o24u 80 ohne lockout, syntace vorbei mit lowriser-lenke, roox 430er-stütze, flite tt, onyx-naben mit 519-felgen und vertical protection-reifen
also: alles andere als leichtbau (außer der sattel vielleicht)


zum eigentlichen thema:

ich haben den race-rahmen, der ca. 200 g leichter ist als der damalige ecco oder endurance-rahmen war. und der hält meine 88 kg top aus.
ich denke, der neue sl ist für deine gewichtsklasse gar kein problem.


gruss, tom


----------



## birg (27. Februar 2004)

Mein Standard-Mercury (Bj.02) wiegt 9,2kg (incl.HS33). Mein Gewicht: 80+/-2kg. Probleme nur mit der Steifigkeit des Hinterrades gehabt nach Feindberührung mit blindem Autofahrer.


----------



## XC_Freund (1. März 2004)

Warum schreibt hier keiner was über das SL?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnthonyXIV (1. März 2004)

Hi @ all, 

zur Frage ob man sich ein Mecury oder ein Mecury SL kaufen soll, kann auch ich keine endgültige Antwort geben. Das Geamtgewicht eines Fahrers ergibt sich "fahrfertig". Wenn jemand 80 kg wiegt, dann kommt man mit Bekleidung, Schuhen und evtl Rucksack locker auf 85 - 90 kg. Beim Mercury SL ist dies aber absolut im grünen Bereich! 
Der Rahmen hat alle bisherigen Tests auf Prüfständen erfolgreich bestanden. Im Bereich des Tretlagers ist er sogar steifer als das Mercury!
Natürlich ist ein "Leichtbau Aufbau" immer eine Gratwanderung zwischen Gewichtsvorteil und Stabilität. 
Die Gewichte der verschiedenen Mercurys hier im Forum kommen mir ein wenig zu unterschiedlich vor... dies kann u.a. an der unterschiedlichen Messung liegen. Ein guter Wert ist zwischen 10,3 und 11,6 kg.


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## lexle (1. März 2004)

AnthonyXIV schrieb:
			
		

> Hi @ all,
> 
> zur Frage ob man sich ein Mecury oder ein Mecury SL kaufen soll, kann auch ich keine endgültige Antwort geben. Das Geamtgewicht eines Fahrers ergibt sich "fahrfertig". Wenn jemand 80 kg wiegt, dann kommt man mit Bekleidung, Schuhen und evtl Rucksack locker auf 85 - 90 kg. Beim Mercury SL ist dies aber absolut im grünen Bereich!
> Der Rahmen hat alle bisherigen Tests auf Prüfständen erfolgreich bestanden. Im Bereich des Tretlagers ist er sogar steifer als das Mercury!
> ...



Hi Toni,

wie ich sehe fährst du das Mercury Rohloff..

Ich bin grade dran interessiert..

wie schwer ist deines mit welcher Ausstattung ..

Und was ist gut/weniger gut..

Ich fahre die Rohloff im Moment im Dh'ler und weiß net so recht wie es in nem leichten Hardtail wäre..

Merkt man Verluste im Antrieb durch die Rohloff im vergleich zur kettenschaltung ?

Welches Blatt fährst du Vorne?

Thanx


----------



## Eisenfaust (16. März 2004)

Natürlich hast Du recht. Die 'Meßmethoden' sind zu unterschiedlich. vor allem scheint meine Waage etwas gegen tote Materie zu haben. Gewicht meines Mercury mit Pedale: 12,6 kg (PD-M515). Pedale abgeschraubt, nochmals gemessen/gewogen: 12,6 kg (?????). Naja, jetzt warte ich, bis die federwaagen im Labor wieder auffindbar sind, dann wird genauer gewogen ...

Ich denke schon, daß man mit einem vernünftigen Laufradsatz in den 10 - 11 kg Bereich kommen kann, auch mit einem Syntace VRO ECO Vorbau und Lenker (klasse Teil, wenn auch leicht übergewichtig und spitzen Preis).

Gruß Eisenfaust


----------

